# The Wolfstraum N-litter



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

The puppies haven't quite arrived yet, but are due next week! I thought I'd start a thread to share some pictures!

The sire is Yogy Policia Slovakia IPO3 ZVV1





Dam is Kira v Wolfstraum HGH





Kira has gotten REALLY big - we took an x-ray yesterday and it looks like 10+ puppies! 





Here she is today...I don't think she looks like it in the pics, but she's gained almost 20 lbs!



I will be sure to post lots of photos as the puppies grow. Keep your fingers and paws crossed that her delivery goes smoothly!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Ten pups?!! 

I can't wait for them to get here!!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Gosh can't wait for the photos!!! You can tell her I think she looks great


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow, how precious are TEN pups gonna be?! :wub: positive thoughts for a smooth delivery!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful girl! 10 puppies, holy cow!!!!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Mama is a beauty!


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

Wishing you and Kira a smooth and uneventful delivery. Hope she is as great a producer as her mama, Csabre. If Kairo was a couple of years older, I would be in line on this litter!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Kira is stunning!


----------



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

The second picture is awesome. Good luck momma!


----------



## Sarah0407 (Oct 5, 2015)

Good luuuuck!  They'll be so cute!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

prettiest preggo mom I've seen!!

btw, I'll take teal pup #4


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Stunning female!! Best wishes to Kira for an easy delivery and healthy pups. Keep us posted


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Good luck! 

Are you raising the litter or is Lee?

Panther looked very similar and just about the same in weight.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

We will be raising them here in NJ.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Great, congrats again and hope the delivery is easy and uneventful. 

Seems like it wasn't that long ago that Lee was at my house about to do the breeding for the K litter and now they are all grown up, having litters of their own. :doggieplayball:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Kira and her ancestory get top marks from me, a GSD as a GSD should be . Always have been impressed by her , and by Lee's breeding.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Wow, 10 puppies! Congratulations, all the best. Please post pictures...


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

Stunning parents, no doubt the pups will be cute and gorgeous. Wishing a smooth delivery and healthy puppies.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

It's a little bittersweet - we are using the whelping box we built for Kessy years ago, but never got to use. We drove 2 hours to find zero VOC stain and paint and it's been collecting dust all this time. It's nice to finally get to put it to use!!!


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Can't wait to see pictures of the new box with healthy puppies in it. 

When is her due date?


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Based on progesterone she'd be due Friday or Saturday, but I doubt she'll make it that long!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I still say 59 days from 1st breeding - I was taking her sister to get an x-ray and she had Lucca in the backseat on the way to the vet!!!

Lee


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks like an amazing litter! Congrats...and can't wait for "pupdate" pictures!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

litter pedigree

N - von Wolfstraum

and N names are TOUGH!!!!


So far I have Nala/Nola (buyer can't decide), N'Ember, Nicco, Nikolai, Necco, Naughty and Nuance. Suggestions ??????


Lee


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Nora, Nicodemus, Nash, Nyx, Nike, Nimue (not sure the proper way to spell that, but it would pair nicely with your Morgana!) Nadia, Never, Nikita, Naomi, Natasha, Nell, Neville, Nero, Nibs, Niklaus, Noelle


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Nina, Nirvana, Ninja, Nevermore, Notorious...Nugget, lol. Okay, now I'm reaching!


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Nightshade, November (Ember for short?)


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Nova, Noble, Neptune, Nimbus, Nexus. 

Ok, going to bed now, will attempt to tell my brain to stop trying to come up with N names!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Nemsis Nimitz Nemo


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Best of luck.. should be an outstand litter. Looking forward to following their progress. Kira is quite stunning.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Going to be a nice litter!!! 

I think my friend called you Lee and talked for awhile about this litter. I think she found a rescue tho.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice Lee! This looks like it's going to be a fun one.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool indeed! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm a BIG fan of these: 

Lord of the Rings Fan: Nori, Narvi, Nali, Nazgul 

Game of Thrones: Naharis


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Going to be a nice litter!!!
> 
> I think my friend called you Lee and talked for awhile about this litter. I think she found a rescue tho.


Thanks!!!! Yes she did - but she seemed to have her heart set on a black and tan and there is no way we will have black and tans in this litter!!


Lee


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Wolfstraum --- here's a name for you Nonsuch -- historical sailing ships


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

nayeb, I like that name.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

several N names I like! Nash, Nyx, Never, Ninja, Notorious, Nemesis, Nimue - Arthurian legends since we had Morgana!, November might be good for the call name of Ember....I had a Furious, so Notorious sort of follows LOL!!! 

Lee


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Not by Chance.
Nelson
Nurf 
Nook
Nyla


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

The puppies arrived on Thursday, November 12! I've been a little overwhelmed so haven't had a chance to get pics uploaded here yet...but here is our crew of 8 (3 males and 5 females). There were 11 total, unfortunately 2 were stillborn and one passed away the first night.

I can't quite get the color balance right in the photos, but these will have to do for now!

The boys...there's one black male, one dark sable and one black sable.


And the girls...all very dark/black sables.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

So cute!

I like that little female. You should call her Never. 

Congrats.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

OMG... 

SABLES!!!

Good luck with the puppies.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Here are some updated pictures of Kira's puppies. They are now 5 days old!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Beautiful pups and mom looks great!


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

How sweet is that

Much luck to you....wow, large litter!!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

OMG.. That FACE! :wub:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Awwwww... so glad they are doing so well.

That black one! :wub:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

That's very cool! Love those pics!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

looking nice and plump already, such a good momma


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Here are some new photos of the puppies...they are 2 weeks old today!

Pink collar (female)




Orange collar (male)




Purple collar (female)




Light blue collar (female) - she was very sleepy


Green collar (female)


Blue collar (male)


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

wow are they getting big! And dark pigment......

  

Lee


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Too much puppy cuteness to handle! Those weee paws!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*2 weeks old - Puppy Photos!!!!! N v Wolfstraum*

I just love them!!!! Pigment is unbelievable!!!!

Keep the photos coming

thanks!!!!


Lee


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Look at the little eyes! Such a handsome group!


----------



## TerraB74 (Nov 23, 2015)

Love these little faces!


----------



## Doggyluv (Oct 29, 2015)

They all are so adorable! ! I am in love ~<3 <3


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Are all of them spoken for?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

we are talking to a few people but haven't made final decisions on all the pups yet....and Meghan may not be able to keep one for sure at this time due to school commitments

Lee


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Beautiful pups!! Congrats!!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Here are some new photos of the puppies! They're now 3.5 weeks old.

Blue collar male


Green collar female



Purple collar female


Light blue collar female


Pink collar female


Orange collar male


Charlie the cat had to investigate


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

blue male and pink girl :wub:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the sleeping pup pic


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

They are darling!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

whoa! Is Charlie the cat all brown? I thought cats didn't come in a solid chocolate coat coloring.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Lobo dog said:


> whoa! Is Charlie the cat all brown? I thought cats didn't come in a solid chocolate coat coloring.


He is! He and his siblings were fished out of a sewer at about 8 weeks old. The woman that found him brought him into the vet clinic where I work. I took one look at him and knew he was my kitten. I wasn't actively looking for another cat but if the right one came along I knew I'd have to take it home.

I asked if she had a home lined up for him - she didn't and I took him home the same day. I had him DNA tested and he is actually chocolate, which is pretty rare in cats (especially feral cats, LOL). 

We just adore him, he's always got to be the center of attention. When I am training the dogs inside, I have to put him away or else he'll beg for treats too. 

We also have an older siamese-colored cat but he prefers to avoid the dogs. 

Here is my handsome sewer kitty :wub:


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

So peaceful! 
Wonder how much their coloring will change? Looks a lot like the K-pups color.. with the red..


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I like that purple girl! She says she would like to come to my house.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

they are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing about Charlie - I've never seen an all-brown cat like that! He's gorgeous. Fits right in with the pups


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Here are some new pictures of the puppies - they got to go outside today since it's been so warm. They're now 4.5 weeks old.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Those a great pics!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

amazing how much they have grown, and you can see their little personalities. they are adorable little butterballs, lol


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Cant wait to bring my pup home! Already bought some Christmas presents for her


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Cuteness overload!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Here are some photos of the puppies at 7 weeks...it's hard to believe they'll be going to their new homes soon. The house will be so empty without them - it'll be great to watch them grow up though!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

You take great photos Meghan! Of course - you have to die for cuteness in the subjects!

Lee


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

OK......
I want the one on the right in picture #9!

LOVELY litter!

Moms


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Very Handsome Litter!! Should make for some happy puppy owners.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Such serious faces!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

boy that went quick. they sure are beautiful, love their little faces.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lynn_P said:


> Very Handsome Litter!! Should make for some happy puppy owners.



The orange male is Novak Lynn! Buyer came up with the name.....hope you don't mind!


Lee


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

wolfstraum said:


> The orange male is Novak Lynn! Buyer came up with the name.....hope you don't mind!
> 
> 
> Lee


 
Not at all!! Love that name.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Five of the six puppies went to their new homes this weekend!

Nemesis (Neesha - purple collar) is living in AL.
November (Ember - pink collar) is living in CA.
Naughty (Green collar) is living in MD.
Nick (blue collar) is living in MD.
Novak (orange collar) is living in IA.
Nuance (light blue collar) is staying with me until she finds her new home.

Several of the puppies will be working in Schh or other sports. Hopefully we can watch a few grow up on the board  

This was just such a super litter - every puppy has wondeful natural focus and great nerves...they're really an exceptional bunch!


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I hope all the other pups had a safe trip yesterday and are settling in with their new homes. Naughty is finally passed out after almost non stop playing since yesterday. She has already figured out the giant dog door, how to sit for treats, and steal the dirty laundry. I bought her all these nice toys and her favorite is an empty soda bottle and my dirty socks lol.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Nicolai (blue boy) is here in Pittsburgh - visited him tonight - his aunt Bengal is so NOT impressed, and his cousin Lynx/Lucca is happy to entertain him....his new mom and dad are just thrilled to death with him...he just made himself right at home and is such a solid little guy! He does that sit and stare at your face too....nice puppy!


Lee


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The pups are doing great! 

Nick is perfect!

Need to bump this for someone


lee


----------

